# Halloween music URL



## goregalore (Apr 9, 2004)

Hopefully this will be some useful information for everyone.
Here is a site that we put together.
We felt it was time for a comprehensive site that carried all the best haunt related CDs on the market.
Feel free to contact me with suggestions.
Most of the CDs on the site actually come with the rights of use.
That is what makes them valuable.
Http://www.halloweenmusicgalore.com

Thanks for your time,

Kevin Alvey
Gore Galore
[email protected]
www.gore-galore.com
www.halloweenmusicgalore.com


----------



## Screamhaunt (Jan 7, 2004)

Gonna Back up Mr. Alvey here. If you want to spend your hard earned money on sound effects, this is the place to go, he doesn't have the typical rip you off attitude. You will find dedication and excellent customer satisfaction. Go for it.

Screamhaunt


----------



## Screamhaunt (Jan 7, 2004)

OH MY GOD, and check out his Ultimate Specter and the new Zombie static prop, holy GEESE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Screamhaunt


----------



## Screamhaunt (Jan 7, 2004)

I would like some resources on Organ Music, somewhat like the music used in Disney's Haunted Mansion. I am very interested in lengthy soundtracks with lots of Lows and especially anything with Banshee type howls throughout at different intervals. Anyone have some additonal info?

Screamhaunt


----------



## Nightshade (Jul 18, 2004)

I have ordered my haunt cd's from Kevin at Gore Galore. I haven't been disappointed they are great. I'm also flying the Ultimate Specter this year. I know this will scare the crap out of the toters this year.

As darkness falls and shadows loom I bid you welcome to my tomb.


----------



## Fleshrot (Jul 19, 2004)

Gore Galore, yall freak'n rock!!!

My haunt has several of your props! In fact we're awaiting the arrival of two more for my medical scene, then it'll be complete! We bought and are waiting on Freak Tank, and some kind of table saw that an actor sits/lays underneathe and looks like he/she is getting slaughtered! I've seen the Freak Tank on the Gore Galore site, it's awsome! 

Keep up the great work!


----------



## madmax (Dec 28, 2003)

Kevin's shop is only 40 mins from where I live and if it was the last place to buy anything related to Halloween. I would close my haunt.

Not because of his products are bad but for his views on prop building boards, like this one.

Kevin, is the main reason Joe Stone (aka wbn) took his site down. A few of you who post on the MoM board knows Joe is the best non pro prop builder out there. And to be honest he's better than most of the pro builders. Joe did great, very detail, how to do's on all of his props and he'll go out of his way to help anyone learn prop building.

Here's a quote by Kevin (one of many about home haunters doing reverse engineering on props)
"Dang Joe, 
Have you ever thought of coming up with your own ideas rather than stealing others and then reverse engineering."

Joe does make props that the pros shows at TW and other tradeshows but he makes them better with his on improvments. 

So if Kevin, want to take that view about home haunters. Then there's no way in the world he would get a penny of my money. No matter how good his product is.


----------

